# Hr10-250



## rick31621 (Jun 20, 2004)

I'm thinking about buying a 10-250 from a friend. I realize I can not get HD reception but can I get normal SD reception and record my favorites as I do with my other Tivo DVRs.

Thanks


----------



## HiDefGator (Oct 12, 2004)

yes it should record the SD channels as long as it keeps working. I only paid $99 plus I got discounts on top of that for the last DVR I bought from Directv. Are you sure you really want to invest money in a HR10 at this point?


----------



## rick31621 (Jun 20, 2004)

Hi Gator,
I'm a huge Tivo fan, I hate the D* interface and need a DVR that has HDMI or component output. I've been impatiently waiting for the new Tivo. The newer tvs now-a-days don't come w/ S video. Am I on the right track?

Any advice is appreciated.


----------



## signots (Nov 14, 2006)

My HR10-250 won't boot; I get an internal termperature too high message. The big question: Have I lost all the shows I had on the hard drive or is there some way to access them? I do have a new DRV coming from DirecTV (yeah!) but it's not a TiVo unit (BOO!). Does anyone know if there's a way to transfer to the new DTV unit (OR another HR10-250 if I can find one someplace? Steve


----------



## stevel (Aug 23, 2000)

If you can't boot the HR10, the shows are lost. They cannot be transferred to another box. It could be that the fan has died - have you checked it?


----------



## signots (Nov 14, 2006)

Steve, yes, the fan is working. I opened up the box and blew out all the dust with canned air but still nada. I just purchased another HR10-250 on eBay. I was hoping to swap the old HD into the new unit but oh, well, I'll just start from scratch. Thanks for the quick reply. Steve


----------



## stevel (Aug 23, 2000)

Try this first - swap the power supply from the "new" box into the old one. This may be what you need.


----------



## signots (Nov 14, 2006)

Sure thing. Two Questions:

1) Is there a schematic posted for what the power supply looks like/ where it's located (a novice when inside a pc although I can find the hard drive ten times out of ten 

2) Once found; easy to swap (plug and play vs. something that has to be soldered)?

Steve


----------



## The Spud (Aug 28, 2002)

signots said:


> Sure thing. Two Questions:
> 
> 1) Is there a schematic posted for what the power supply looks like/ where it's located (a novice when inside a pc although I can find the hard drive ten times out of ten
> 
> ...


I've never had a HR10-250, but if it's like the other DTivo DVRs it should be intuitively obvious how to swap out the power supplies.


----------



## stevel (Aug 23, 2000)

It will be a separate board on the right side of the unit (looking from the front). You'll figure it out. Unplug the cable, undo the screws holding it in place and swap.


----------



## signots (Nov 14, 2006)

Steve, thanks a million to you. Although I could have used a third hand in getting the power supply board off of both units the switch went good and the 'old' unit powered up without the 'overheating' message. Life is good. Waiting now for the new DirecTiVo unit to come out sometime soon so I can update both of my units. Again, thanks for the advise. Steve


----------



## stevel (Aug 23, 2000)

Glad to hear it!


----------

